# Golden Eagle Carbine Hawk String Length



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

anyone help me with any specs for this, had one come into the shop today and all it had on it was a cable so i am trying to build a string any spec will help


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd Call Bear Archery CS. Escalade Sports being the parent Co. of Bear and if my memory serves me correctly Escalade had Golden Eagle too before they through in the towel. Maybe they have some older information lying around. Vapor Trail has always been good at digging things up as well, but then again I order my strings from them. Good Luck...


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

hey thanks i'll give them a call Monday


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

55 1/4" String


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

wow thanks


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

your welcome.


----------



## hutch80 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Golden eagle*

I had mine done last week and it was 57".


----------

